# Long Melee range weapon



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

If you had to pick, which one?
Examples:
Spear
Halberd
Guandao
Yari
Naginata
Glaive
Double-sided Halberd
Greatspear (there was another name for this that I forgot)


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Most likely the guandao, or the great spear. I find a halberd or the double-sided variant too "bulky". The Guandao or the Naginata are more solid.


----------



## Cynik75 (Feb 17, 2021)

Depends on enviroment, terms, conditions etc.
Sometimes you need screwdriwer, sometimes hammer, sometimes saw, sometimes scalpel, sometimes microscope.


----------



## jobo (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> If you had to pick, which one?
> Examples:
> Spear
> Halberd
> ...


revolver ?


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

jobo said:


> revolver ?


XD no really


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Cynik75 said:


> Depends on enviroment, terms, conditions etc.
> Sometimes you need screwdriwer, sometimes hammer, sometimes saw, sometimes scalpel, sometimes microscope.


Let's say you were in a gladiator arena and were fighting to the death with someone. Which one would you choose?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> If you had to pick, which one?
> Examples:
> Spear
> Halberd
> ...


Probably none. Wielding a weapon you don't know how to use is considerably worse than fighting empty-handed.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 17, 2021)

jobo said:


> revolver ?





Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> XD no really



Agreed. The revolver is not really the best handgun choice. Too limited. I'd pick my handy dandy Glock 17. Lighter, easier to conceal, triple the rounds, and far far faster for a normal human being to reload.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 17, 2021)

Ivan said:


> Probably none. Wielding a weapon you don't know how to use is considerably worse than fighting empty-handed.



Go find a friend who has no weapons experience and give them a rubber knife or nerf bat.

See how well you do.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Ivan said:


> Probably none. Wielding a weapon you don't know how to use is considerably worse than fighting empty-handed.


I saw you wielding a bo staff (I think) in another post. I think the staff counts as a long-range melee weapon???


----------



## drop bear (Feb 17, 2021)

And spear. Because all the action happens as far from me as possible.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Ivan said:


> Probably none. Wielding a weapon you don't know how to use is considerably worse than fighting empty-handed.


Remember you can't win against a fully armed gladiator with only your bare fists. Remember, he probably has armor too, because no one in their right mind would fight to death buck naked XD


----------



## drop bear (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Remember you can't win against a fully armed gladiator with only your bare fists. Remember, he probably has armor too, because no one in their right mind would fight to death buck naked XD



Ever heard of pankration?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 17, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Agreed. The revolver is not really the best handgun choice. Too limited. I'd pick my handy dandy Glock 17. Lighter, easier to conceal, triple the rounds, and far far faster for a normal human being to reload.


Aren't glocks really uncomfortable? I've heard their grips are weird. My uncle had a handgun he let me try to use in Bulgaria, I don't understand how soldiers get used to guns. My ears were ringing from just one round - felt like I'd just fired a damn mortar shell.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Remember you can't win against a fully armed gladiator with only your bare fists. Remember, he probably has armor too, because no one in their right mind would fight to death buck naked XD


Brass knuckles


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Ivan said:


> Brass knuckles


Lol but brass knuckles aren't long range melee weapons. That's like jobo saying revolver.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Ivan said:


> Aren't glocks really uncomfortable? I've heard their grips are weird. My uncle had a handgun he let me try to use in Bulgaria, I don't understand how soldiers get used to guns. My ears were ringing from just one round - felt like I'd just fired a damn mortar shell.


I don't know?? I've never touched a gun in my entire life because owning a gun without a "hunter's permit" which allows you to purchase a variety of hunter's rifles and shotguns here in Germany is illegal. Or if you are a police officer or reserve/military unit.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 17, 2021)

Ivan said:


> Aren't glocks really uncomfortable?



No. I've fired at least 30,000 rounds through my various Glocks. They're as comfortable as any gun.



> I've heard their grips are weird.



All guns feel different. If you don't like the way the grips feel, modify them.



> My uncle had a handgun he let me try to use in Bulgaria, I don't understand how soldiers get used to guns. My ears were ringing from just one round - felt like I'd just fired a damn mortar shell.




 

Wear earplugs. Or add a suppressor.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Lol but brass knuckles aren't long range melee weapons. That's like jobo saying revolver.


my arms are long


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Ivan said:


> my arms are long


XD but I meant something external


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> XD but I meant something external


Your legs can become weapons too, but they aren't external, so no.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Your legs can become weapons too, but they aren't external, so no.



My arms and legs sure as blazes aren't INTERNAL...


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> My arms and legs sure as blazes aren't INTERNAL...


Darn you found a loophole XD
No but you know what I meant


----------

